# [SOLVED] links in Thunderbird öffnen

## cmp

Hallo Leute.

ich möchte schon sehr lange

links in Thunderbird öffnen durch einfaches drauf drücken.

Ich weiss nicht warum es nicht funktioniert und welches log mir den Grund zeigt?! 

Bin gerne bereit tiefer in der Kiste zu suchen nur zerraufe ich mir den Kopf...

Was machen ich nur.

Oder sollte ich den E-Client wechseln ?

Grüße

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

ist eigentlich ganz einfach...

siehe zb http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/10312/links-in-thunderbird-mit-firefox-opera-ffnen-mailto-links-in-firefox-mit-thunderbird-ffnen.html

MfG

----------

## cmp

genial hat sofort funktioniert. 

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp","/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http","/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https","/usr/bin/firefox");

habe 3 Zeilen (s.o.) in die datei prefs.js eingefügt

~/.thunderbird/<zufällige_Zeichenfolge>/prefs.js 

und nicht wie beschrieben

~/.thunderbird/<zufällige_Zeichenfolge>/user.js

DANKE vielmals

----------

## LinuxTom

Bitte helft mir.   :Question: 

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Und auch auf einem frisch installierten System nicht.

```
[I] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

     Available versions:  2.0.0.22 2.0.0.23 {bindist crypt debug gnome ipv6 ldap linguas_af linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdom moznopango replytolist xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.0.0.23(08:44:48 27.11.2009)(crypt gnome ipv6 ldap linguas_de linguas_en linguas_en_GB -bindist -debug -linguas_af -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_he -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdom -moznopango -replytolist -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/

     Description:         Thunderbird Mail Client
```

```
[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.19 3.0.11 3.0.13 3.0.14 ~3.5.3 3.5.3-r1 3.5.4 ~3.5.5 {alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus debug filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_as linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_BD linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_CL linguas_es_ES linguas_es_MX linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mn linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_rm linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_ta linguas_ta_LK linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript sqlite startup-notification xforms xinerama xulrunner}

     Installed versions:  3.5.4(06:45:14 27.11.2009)(alsa dbus gnome java linguas_de linguas_en linguas_en_GB mozdevelop sqlite -bindist -custom-optimization -iceweasel -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_CL -linguas_es_ES -linguas_es_MX -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kk -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_mn -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_or -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_rm -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_ta -linguas_ta_LK -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -restrict-javascript -startup-notification)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Bitte helft mir.  
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Und auch auf einem frisch installierten System nicht.
> 
> [....]

 

Hi

beschreibe doch mal ein wenig genauer wie du da vorgegangen bist   :Wink: 

Generell sollte es nach wie vor problemlos funktionieren, hier tut es das.

Der häufigst gemachte Fehler ist wohl das die Config bearbeitet wird während die Anwendung (FF oder Thunderbird) läuft,

die Änderungen werden dann nicht wirklich übernommen, bzw beim beim schließen der Anwendung wieder überschrieben.

Aber ohne weitere Info kann man da so kaum was zu sagen...

/edit:

Zum überprüfen könntest du mal ein "grep" auf die Dateien machen, es sollte dann zb so ausschauen:

(im Thunderbird Verzeichnis)

```
$ grep firefox .thunderbird/XXXXX.default/prefs.js
```

```
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/usr/bin/firefox");
```

(Im FF Verzeichnis)

```
$ grep mailto .mozilla/default/XXXXXX/prefs.js
```

```
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto","/usr/bin/thunderbird");
```

passt das bei dir?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ grep firefox .thunderbird/XXXXX.default/prefs.js
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich alles überprüft. Hier meine Ausgabe:

```
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/usr/bin/firefox");
```

Wo kann ich sonst noch suchen? Es funktioniert es erst jetzt, nach der Umstellung auf KDE4.3.3, nicht mehr.

HIIILLLFFFFFFFFEEEE!

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> [....]
> 
> Wo kann ich sonst noch suchen? Es funktioniert es erst jetzt, nach der Umstellung auf KDE4.3.3, nicht mehr.
> 
> HIIILLLFFFFFFFFEEEE!

 Die Desktop Umgebung sollte eigentlich keine rolle spielen,

aber was hast du den in KDE als Standard-Komponenten eingestellt?

----------

## LinuxTom

Firefox und Thunderbird. (also /usr/bin/...)

----------

## deelkar

Thunderbird 2.0.0.23 

Firefox 3.6.3

KDE 4.3.3

about.config von Thunderbird:

```
network.protocol-handler.app.http   string  /usr/bin/firefox

network.protocol-handler.app.https  string  /usr/bin/firefox

network.protocol-handler.app.ftp    string  /usr/bin/firefox

```

wenn ich die Sicherheitsabfrage einschalte

```
network.protocol-handler.warn-external.http  bool  true
```

Fragt thunderbird ob er die URL mit "firefox" starten soll, wenn ich das bestätige passiert trotzdem nichts.

In den KDE Systemstandards ist als default Webbrowser ebenfalls /usr/bin/firefox eingestellt.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, was da passiert. (oder eben nicht passiert)

----------

## deelkar

Mit Thunderbird 3 geht es.

----------

